# watching 2 live channel while recording a 3rd



## frozzbite (Oct 31, 2009)

What is the correct and easiest way to watch 2 different channels while a 3rd one is being recorded.
For example,.,I want to simultaneously go back and forth watching SBS 32 and WIN 80 while recording PRIME 60.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Connect your cable to both your TV and your TiVo. Watch one channel using your TV tuner, another using a TiVo tuner and record the third using your other TiVo tuner. Switch between the shows you are watching by changing TV inputs.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

If you are only recording one channel, you just need press 32 to bring up SBS, then 80 to bring up WIN. once you have done that just press the Enter/Last button each time you want to swap between the two.

Peter.


----------



## frozzbite (Oct 31, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Connect your cable to both your TV and your TiVo. Watch one channel using your TV tuner, another using a TiVo tuner and record the third using your other TiVo tuner. Switch between the shows you are watching by changing TV inputs.


G'day matt,.,I've already got that setup,but you can't pause live tv on my telly.


----------



## frozzbite (Oct 31, 2009)

petestrash said:


> If you are only recording one channel, you just need press 32 to bring up SBS, then 80 to bring up WIN. once you have done that just press the Enter/Last button each time you want to swap between the two.
> 
> Peter.


G'day petestrash,.,eeeeeeerrz cheeeerz to your earz.
That was easy fixed,.,so goodonya mate and cop a double thumber:up::up:
PissStop,.,I'm learning Tivo without a manual!


----------

